# Do I need to brine salmon?



## berger (May 27, 2009)

I've seen some articles saying I should, some saying it is a waste of time.

I'm smoking the salmon tonight...


----------



## irishteabear (May 27, 2009)

You don't need to brine salmon.  The purpose of brining is to add moisture and flavor.  It is a matter of personal preference whether you brine or not.  

Whatever way you chose to do the salmon, don't forget to post the qveiw.


----------



## curious aardvark (May 27, 2009)

personally I don't. 
But I always cook salmon in a tray or lined basket so that all the juices stay with the fish and keep it moist.


----------



## erain (May 27, 2009)

personally i do,  takes it to a whole new level. it takes nothing away from the taste of the salmon, but enhances it. you dont want to overpower it but i will use a brine or dry mix of kosher and brown sugar and rinse off before smoking.


----------



## jamesb (May 28, 2009)

A brine is not needed, but it can really enhance the flavor of the fish...

When brining or curing the salmon, be sure to dry it off and let it set long enough for the pellicle to set. The is the sticky protiens that from on the surface and allow smoke particles to adhere to the flesh better...

Smoked Salmon = Good eats!


----------



## waysideranch (May 28, 2009)

I don't brine it but if BIG E is brining i will try it.


----------



## countrysmoked (May 28, 2009)

you probably did your salmon already but I have tried it 5-6 different ways and like the brined with kosher and brown sugar best.


----------



## richoso1 (May 28, 2009)

I have tried a wet brine, a dry brine, and I finally settled on no brine for my salmon. The brining produces too much of a salty taste or too sweet for my taste buds. Whatever floats you boat, give it a try to find what you like. It's all good my friend.


----------



## ronp (May 28, 2009)

Erain is the fish man. I would go that way.

Good luck!


----------

